# Western elec motor rebuild? And where to get cables?



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

I picked up an older western plow pump at a garage sale for $25, came with a solenoid and t-handle controler. Anyway, the PO said it worked fine but when he went to disconnect the 12v + wire from the motor the stud just spun. The in turn broke the wires off on the inside that were attached to it. It looks like 3 wires were attached to it, not real sure though. 

So I was wondering if there is a rebuild kit for these? It looks like all the contacts are not worn to much, everything is dirty and greasy though, and alot of the insulation on the wires are coming off. I don't want to drop $100 on a new motor when I could rebuild it for less money and a little time. And I don't want to drop money on another old used one that will have the same issues. I'll probably just try my bet to fix or replace the 3 wires that broke off.

Do I have any options? Also where would be the best (cheapest) place to get a set of control cables for the T-handle controler?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I saw a T handle kit on ebay a couple of days ago. Not sure if it's still there. Any western dealer should be able to help you out too. :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Send this guy an E-Mail [email protected]. He has everything you could ever want or need for an older plow at a 1/4 of the price!! :waving:


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

I guess I'll keep looking around. I have a Prestolite MEZ-7002 motor, anyone have a schematic for it? I guess I just need to know what it is supposed to look like inside so I can hook the right things up to the power lead on the side of the motor?

I tried locally, but no one rebuilds starters around here. I suppose I should keep an eye out on ebay for another used motor.


----------



## panhead9 (Dec 21, 2007)

You could bring it to a local starter/alternator rebuild guy Im sure he could repair it.I know around here they can


----------

